# looking for BMK.glycidate



## mixxxman (May 25, 2022)

hi,
i am just posting for a quick request.
if someone already has a good and serious supplier for some bmk.glycidate.
and if you have some feedback and few things to say about this kind of precursor (much quicker than the oldschool method) 
thank you for your answers and your advice.


----------



## btcboss2022

Depend what CAS do you need.
Thanks.


----------



## mixxxman

for the moment it's just a small quantity around 250/500g. just to check the quality and the price. will se for more in the future.
i am happy to received any advice and offers

thank you


----------



## William Dampier

For conversion Glycidate into oil, you need hydrochloric acid and alkali, as a rule.


----------



## mixxxman

William Dampier said:


> For conversion Glycidate into oil, you need hydrochloric acid and alkali, as a rule.



William Dampier

can you be more clear in the explication.
i am looking to a real way to follow.

with a exact ratio ?

i believed for the pmk glycidate you must to boiled it into a reflux with hcl 37% until you can see you lay of ketone on the top right ?


----------



## William Dampier

mixxxman said:


> can you be more clear in the explication.
> i am looking to a real way to follow.
> 
> with a exact ratio ?
> ...



mixxxmanThere are many topics on this forum with a detailed description of these reactions. Do not be lazy to use the search. If you need to buy, use listing or write to Pinkman or Zero Day


----------

